# FS: Discus for sale!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Great chance for starter Discus hobby members. I would like to sell 8 fishes which includes 4 mixed pigeon, 2 mixed alenquer, 1 tiger and 1 golden lollipop for $60. All are 3.5". I will post pics later. Please pm or message me at 604-363-3558 (Tommy).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm no replies in an hour ....must mean your PM box is getting filled or your probably getting a bunch of text lol figures this pops up on a week Im off and broke lol just making sure ...but is that $60 each or for all of them? Im presuming for all and Great deal for someone if it is!!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Nooo, why are you selling them? =( Whoever gets these fish will be one lucky buyer. They have very nice colours in person!


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

pm sent for 8 discus.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yea me too ill be right there


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If this is real, I think we all are 13 hours too late :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It's real, Tommy's a really nice guy


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> It's real, Tommy's a really nice guy


Ditto and he raises some healthy monster fish


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

mrbob said:


> yea me too ill be right there


Who win's the race? I'm betting the guy from Vancouver will beat the guy from Agassiz.....just sayin'....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im betting neither are lol was over an hour before anyone replied here, im guessing by then he already had a dozen PM's and text lol


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Im betting neither are lol was over an hour before anyone replied here, im guessing by then he already had a dozen PM's and text lol


Someone should advise Bob to turnaround then....:bigsmile:


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Nicole said:


> It's real, Tommy's a really nice guy


Thanks Nicole 



josephl said:


> Ditto and he raises some healthy monster fish


Thanks Joseph. Your Mercury is one of my goal to raise my Discus at that size 



Diztrbd1 said:


> Im betting neither are lol was over an hour before anyone replied here, im guessing by then he already had a dozen PM's and text lol


Thanks Diztrbd1. They are pending on Friday, but i do not know the winner lives in Vancouver or not 



adanac50 said:


> Who win's the race? I'm betting the guy from Vancouver will beat the guy from Agassiz.....just sayin'....


I have the winner cell number, but do not know what is his location lol



gklaw said:


> If this is real, I think we all are 13 hours too late :lol:


This is real, and they are all pending. Thanks gklaw 

Many thanks to everyone when you read my thread. Have a great day


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

All are sold!!!!


----------

